# Limit number of simultaneous downloads in rtorrent [SOLVED]

## srunni

Hi,

Does anyone know if it's possible to limit the number of simultaneous downloads in rtorrent? For example, if I have 5 active leeching torrents, can I have just 2 running at any given time, with the other 3 only being started once a download slot is free? I can only find an option for download connection slots, from searching the rtorrent site.

Thanks!

----------

## button

Have you tried setting

```

max_downloads_global = <value>

```

in your .rtorrentrc?

----------

## srunni

Thanks for the help!

----------

